
Show HN: Web pages stored entirely in DNS - MattyRad
https://serv.from.zone
======
cerberusss
Fantastic. And why not? Sounds marvelous for small stuff.

Reminds me of using NSString, which is a "tagged pointer" in iOS. For very
short strings, it's not actually a 4 byte pointer to an object, but simply a
short string itself.

